# Seriously?



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe someone can help me understand why this bike went for so much money? I've seen much nicer, more complete bikes go for much less.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120887259913


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1952-Raleigh-Dawn-Tourist-12L-Sturmey-Archer-dynohub-Brooks-saddle-vintage-/350539134630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519dc2b6a6 

If you think this one's cheap, I'll sell you one for $320 including shipping from the UK and STILL make myself a profit


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 8, 2012)

That one surprised me too Belle... 56 bids! It's nice, but that's big money for a '50-'52 that's missing at least one important and expensive item..


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Maybe someone can help me understand why this bike went for so much money? I've seen much nicer, more complete bikes go for much less.




Because it's a boy's bike.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really? Do boys bikes fetch more than girls over there? It's the other way round in the UK... a ladies will always go for more than a gents!


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

danny7147 said:


> Really? Do boys bikes fetch more than girls over there? It's the other way round in the UK... a ladies will always go for more than a gents!




Actually, they do. And I'll go out on a limb and say on average twice as much (depending on the bike), but you can probably come up with a more accurate ratio if you keep an eye on the buy and sell column for a while. A couple of reasons might be that boys bikes in good condition are a little harder to come by since boys tended to ride the s#@t out of them. Also, more men collect bikes than women. Since there has always been a stigma here that boys ride boys bikes and girls ride girls bikes (generally speaking). Men and women tend to collect what they're most familiar with. Poor explanation, I know, but the main intent here was to annoy Bicycle Belle. However, the winning bid for this bike seems unusually high.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 8, 2012)

Permit me to make some observations, not casting aspersions but these facts remain:

The VAST majority of the bids, including the winning bid, are from people with extremely low feedback numbers. Now that eBay prevents you from seeing the screen name of the bidder you cannot determine how long they've been registered with the site. That means for all we know they could've signed up the day of their bid (that is for those with zero feedback---those with some numbers have obviously been members longer).

Not being able to check a bidder's history leaves open the opportunity for shenanigans such as shill bidding. Notice that the person with the highest feedback dropped out at $521. Could that be closer to what the normal price is for this bike?

Once again, these are the facts and the reader can draw their own conclusion.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's actually really interesting to know... here in the UK it's the exact opposite. It's based on rarity of model, and as a rule of thumb they always made loads more gents than ladies! I can get a good condition Raleigh, let's say 1950's, tomorrow for £50. The same as a ladies would be £80-£100. In my collection I've got 8 gents and 3 ladies... not out of choice, just because that's what was available at the time!


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uniblab - Are you saying that from a sellers point of view you can't check? Or as a buyer you can't check another buyer? I sell a LOT of vintage bike parts on ebay... (bayitnowuk) and I can check people pretty thoroughly...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Because it's a boy's bike.




Pish posh
It's because women are better shoppers.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Pish posh



Language Missy!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 9, 2012)

danny7147 said:


> Uniblab - Are you saying that from a sellers point of view you can't check? Or as a buyer you can't check another buyer? I sell a LOT of vintage bike parts on ebay... (bayitnowuk) and I can check people pretty thoroughly...




It's been so long since I've allowed myself to be ripped off by both ePay's and Gaypal's ever escalating fees and draconian rules that I don't know if sellers can currently see the seller's ID. What I do know is that bidders cannot see the names, only the number of feedback.

Now having said that, eRape in other countries plays by different rules...at one time it was actually free in Indonesia! The trick was to post an auction on the Indonesian version but state that you only ship to the US LOL!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Permit me to make some observations, not casting aspersions but these facts remain:
> 
> The VAST majority of the bids, including the winning bid, are from people with extremely low feedback numbers. Now that eBay prevents you from seeing the screen name of the bidder you cannot determine how long they've been registered with the site. That means for all we know they could've signed up the day of their bid (that is for those with zero feedback---those with some numbers have obviously been members longer).
> 
> ...




I agree with your hypothesis on this one. This bike sold for way over the money even for a boys bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

My biggest gripe as an ebay seller is that an item never attains its potential because of sniping. I admit, buying I'm a lethal sniper, but selling it really does make no sense. When Yahoo ran auctions, if a bid went in with about a minute left to go it extended the end of the auction. I lost out on a bike last week... I'd have paid £20 more than I had as my highest bid, but someone bid at the last second and grabbed it. Where's the sense in it?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 9, 2012)

Shoot 'em in the back Gomez!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 9, 2012)

danny7147 said:


> My biggest gripe as an ebay seller is that an item never attains its potential because of sniping. I admit, buying I'm a lethal sniper, but selling it really does make no sense. When Yahoo ran auctions, if a bid went in with about a minute left to go it extended the end of the auction. I lost out on a bike last week... I'd have paid £20 more than I had as my highest bid, but someone bid at the last second and grabbed it. Where's the sense in it?




My sentiments exactly, as both a buyer and seller on ebay.

Dave


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

The REAL irony here is that I'm not just an expert sniper... I actually subscribe to a sniping company to give me the edge! It works most of the time... but then I'm complaining about people doing it! As the old saying goes... if you can't beat 'em, join 'em! :-/


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Rare Roadmaster....*

That bike truly looks like an unmolested original and they will ALWAYS bring more money than a replica.The replicas actually increased the value of nice gennies,Phantom,Columbia Supreme or Superb and this model.I've never seen one this original and nice and the price doesnt totally surprise me.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Pish posh
> It's because women are better shoppers.




...Guess she TOLD YOU Dave!.....


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...Guess she TOLD YOU Dave!.....




Why yes..yes I did.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Why yes..yes I did.




Yes dear. Now scamper back to your little flowers. This is man talk.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> That bike truly looks like an unmolested original and they will ALWAYS bring more money than a replica.The replicas actually increased the value of nice gennies,Phantom,Columbia Supreme or Superb and this model.I've never seen one this original and nice and the price doesnt totally surprise me.




Not trying to be rude but could you explain what makes a bike more valuable when they repop it. In my eyes it seems like with all the repop parts out there it can be difficult to determine what is real and what is not, therefor devaluing the originals due to a lack of trust and market saturation. I remember a day before the Phantom was repoped and you could find a very rough Phantom for 2000.00 if you were lucky. Now you can find them for three to four hundred bucks on a good day and if they are almost perfect and original you might see 1600.00. Sure seems like the value has gone down. I'm sure some of that has to do with the great economy we are in but I think it is due to the bikes being repoped. I for one will not spend money on a repop bike. Just my 3 cents.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 10, 2012)

*A 100% original, authentic, genuine reply.... so must be worth much more than a copy!*

At college I studied "Historic Vehicle Restoration"... not the most exciting course maybe, but I still remember in the very first lecture my tutor showing us an old car and saying "Is this original?". Well, it looked it... it must have been 50 years old, but it still had the same radio etc, so of course everyone said yes! His point was that as soon as you change a brake pad, or a spark plug, or any other number of consumables how can it then be classed as original?

With bikes, I'd like to think that half of my collection are 'authentic'... but over the space of the 70+ years since they were built they must have had any number of tubes, tyres, brake pads etc... so where does that line come? An original frame? I'd say that the word 'original' is seriously overused... restoration and preservation go hand in hand in my opinion :-/ Without some sort of care everything metal will turn to rust eventually...


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes dear. Now scamper back to your little flowers. This is man talk.




I'm sorry for rehashing old business, but this really needs to be my 1000th post!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 11, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm sorry for rehashing old business, but this really needs to be my 1000th post!



And it is just as eloquent as your 999th post!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 11, 2012)

Now you live for the Cabe  *snicker*


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> And it is just as eloquent as your 999th post!




Yes, yes. Thank you very much. Now run along. The flowers?


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, once one is accepted into the exclusive "CABE LIVERS CLUB", what type of festivities can one expect to have bestowed upon them? Will there be an honorary dinner? If so, will the attire be formal or casual (I should hope this would be a formal occasion). Wlll there be a parade? If so, please, NO CLOWNS! I will await further correspondence from the CABE regarding any and all upcoming events regarding my membership in this club.


----------



## chitown (Apr 11, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Just out of curiosity, once one is accepted into the exclusive "CABE LIVERS CLUB", what type of festivities can one expect to have bestowed upon them? Will there be an honorary dinner? If so, will the attire be formal or casual (I should hope this would be a formal occasion). Wlll there be a parade? If so, please, NO CLOWNS! I will await further correspondence from the CABE regarding any and all upcoming events regarding my membership in this club.





Ouch, hate to break it to you but you got your clubs mixed up. The "CABE LIVERS CLUB" is basically a contract to give your liver to the cabe to do with as they please. The market isn't what it used to be but I'm sure they'll find a good home for your liver... (good thing you have two!)  They know a thing or two about parting things out so you won't see your liver on ebay or anything like that... nope just Benjamin's and rubber cement baby. 

Thankfully you are not a member of the Cabe Livers Club, instead you have become a member of the "Cabe to Live, Live to Cabe" club. Much looser rules with this club and as long as you have a pulse you are a member. But also remember this, as long as you are a member, you will have a pulse. So just ponder that when thinking of joining that "Plants for Peace" forum.

I'm checking to see if the Shriner's are available. Don't cross your fingers though, they have rules that they have to follow, so don't take it personally if they decline.

View attachment 48580


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 11, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> And it is just as eloquent as your 999th post!




Eh, whadya expect from someone who types with their feet?


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2012)

chitown said:


> Ouch, hate to break it to you but you got your clubs mixed up. The "CABE LIVERS CLUB" is basically a contract to give your liver to the cabe to do with as they please. The market isn't what it used to be but I'm sure they'll find a good home for your liver... (good thing you have two!)  They know a thing or two about parting things out so you won't see your liver on ebay or anything like that... nope just Benjamin's and rubber cement baby.
> 
> Thankfully you are not a member of the Cabe Livers Club, instead you have become a member of the "Cabe to Live, Live to Cabe" club. Much looser rules with this club and as long as you have a pulse you are a member. But also remember this, as long as you are a member, you will have a pulse. So just ponder that when thinking of joining that "Plants for Peace" forum.
> 
> I'm checking to see if the Shriner's are available. Don't cross your fingers though, they have rules that they have to follow, so don't take it personally if they decline.




I much prefer the first club that you mentioned, as quite frankly I've been getting a little tired of packing around this extra liver. Can I still expect dinner and a parade after the surgery. Also, is there a special building where the CABE livers are stored. I would like mine to be displayed at eye level if possible, good side facing out. One thing, I do not understand is this word "RULES", can you please explain?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe the dinner or ride will have to be down there in Portland. I'm thinking the attire will be casual with some beer to fix up our livers and we will end up with a bunch of clowns on old bikes by the end of the night. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 11, 2012)

chitown said:


> but I'm sure they'll find a good home for your liver... (good thing you have two!)




How did Dave get an extra liver?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 11, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> How did Dave get an extra liver?




Who knows, but I have some extra fava beans and Chianti which should go lovely with that liver. 

Fava beans in that wacky juice (Jerky Boys reference for any fellow assnecks out dere)


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> How did Dave get an extra liver?




Elective surgery. When I used to drink much more, one liver just wasn't doin' the job.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 13, 2012)

*??*



Bicycle Belle said:


> Maybe someone can help me understand why this bike went for so much money? I've seen much nicer, more complete bikes go for much less.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120887259913




Belle...judging from the bike pics  of the road master...its a well preserved original.....too much bread for that model i agree.  My question is seller: *shadow*.... sold a nice coppertone stingray ((1964 SCHWINN DELUXE STINGRAY VINTAGE MUSCLE BIKE 64 SOLO POLO COPPERTONE S2 RARE)))........ for  get this.....$355.00....whats wrong with that picture?  Its a nice bike and in my opinion it shoulda sold for a higher ammount....werent stingrays all the rage a few years ago???  Looks like hes selling them off at rock bottom prices too.  Its about time...lets see what the market says about these over priced riders.  Its a great time to buy unless you like roadmasters....lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 13, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Maybe someone can help me understand why this bike went for so much money? I've seen much nicer, more complete bikes go for much less.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120887259913




And by the way....We men overpay for junk sometimes.  Girls/womens bikes really are better in condition.  Dang boys really banged up their bikes back in the day.  Theres a 1946 b6 girls in near cherry condition near where i live....wow!  most b6 boys originals that ive come across are not even a 1/4 of a 1/4 compared to this girls bike.  If we men showed some restraint we'd be slowing our roll when shopping for whole original bikes unless your in the market for roadmaster #1 then not so much...i am actually glad it sold for that much...id be sad if it was a junky one for the high dollar tag.....I recently  purchased a 1951 phantom in my area...rusty dusty and crusty....guy wanted 1000.00...i drove to see it and offered half....i still think i paid too much but i had to bring it to market in parts as it was really toasty but had good parts....so why the 1000.00 price tag??  some just take advantage of the emotional buyer....i hate it when that happens....i should offered 250.00 .....my wallet would felt better...


----------



## Mikey (Apr 14, 2012)

*A boy's bike here in the US has more value because boy's would ride the bike into the ground as the girls didn't ride their bikes so hard and took better care of them so in turn there are more of them available.  A boy's bike is more in demand because most of them didn't survive!!!!   *


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 14, 2012)

Mikey said:


> *A boy's bike here in the US has more value because boy's would ride the bike into the ground as the girls didn't ride their bikes so hard and took better care of them so in turn there are more of them available.  A boy's bike is more in demand because most of them didn't survive!!!!   *



So you're an emotional buyer too huh?  Its ok I was too for the longest. The hobby thrives because of it.  Its not a bad thing.


----------

